# Ya gotta take the bad with the good . . .



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2016)

I should have stayed home when I came back to deliver the morning's logs. The evening shift didn't go too well. Nothing bad happened unless you count I rebroke my finger. Well, it never healed so you can't rebreak something that's still broke, so that's good news. I think. 

The bad part was I decided to go into an area I haven't logged in about 7 years because I knew I'd find some whoppers in there. I did find some whoppers, but they had a characteristic I've never seen in my patch before....they weren't ablaze with flames. Here's a sample of what all but 3 looked like....



 

I'm perfectly flummoxed. I've never seen such flame-free trees in my patch. Some of the best trees I ever harvested came from this area. There's 7 year old stumps of trees mere feet from these trees I just dropped. It makes me wonder if severe heat effects how prominent the flames are. I've logged in summer plenty. I have logged in upper 90's many times. Today it topped at 102 but I wouldn't think my theory holds water but I just don't get it. There's just no flames in these trees. A few had some minor flaming but not my usual stuff . . . 





The ones from this morning were flamed but it never got above 95 before I dropped them. It was nice and cool lol. Here's the pic I tried to post in the sunset thread . . . 


 

BTW Henry @SENC my compression socks served me well. I don't have one single chigger bite. The permethrin and ChigAway is the way to go. And the socks.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm under the assumption that the bugs make the flames. Is it because the tree didn't have enough bugs?
Those look like the ones I have around here.....maybe you got some lazy millenial bugs infestation and they're too lazy to do their job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2016)

The lower half of that second one looks pretty good to me. It may not be up to your usual standards, but your standard flame is ridiculous!

Send that top log to Oklahoma, and I'll jazz it up with my new lightning maker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm under the assumption that the bugs make the flames. Is it because the tree didn't have enough bugs?
> Those look like the ones I have around here.....maybe you got some lazy millenial bugs infestation and they're too lazy to do their job.


He has thise liberal bugs


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2016)

Y'all got it wrong. Since the President's order, the flaming bugs can now go to any tree and patch they want, not just Kevin's flaming BE patch.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

Is That Heidi?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Is That Heidi?



That's her - and running strong.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 24, 2016)

That's that stealth FBE.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That's that stealth FBE.



There's no F in my BE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> The lower half of that second one looks pretty good to me. It may not be up to your usual standards, but your standard flame is ridiculous!
> 
> Send that top log to Oklahoma, and I'll jazz it up with my new lightning maker!



I'll get it on the way Tuesday. I didn't know you built a zapper. Or if I did I forgot, which is the same thing. Be careful that ain't a Mr. Potato Head game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'll get it on the way Tuesday. I didn't know you built a zapper. Or if I did I forgot, which is the same thing. Be careful that ain't a Mr. Potato Head game.



I bought a zapper, and I appreciate the warning... My sphincter tone is pretty high any time I'm around electricity.

I'm teasing about sending it up here... I'm gonna see you in a month, so if you want haul some to Waco, I'll happily purchase it from you there.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> There's no F in my BE.



We ate Mexican last night... Had a little F in my BM this morning.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I bought a zapper,



Wow I didn't know they could be bought! I'd like to see what a bought one looks like. You may have seen my homemade one it ain't pretty.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> We ate Mexican last night... Had a little F in my BM this morning.



TMI

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow I didn't know they could be bought! I'd like to see what a bought one looks like. You may have seen my homemade one it ain't pretty.



http://woodbarter.com/threads/12000-volts-of-fun.28349/

I just posted the finished pieces I showed in that thread in the turner project forum


----------

